#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements 2012, Facilities, Hostels, Ranking

## Kushal Dev

Hi Faadoosss,

 This is Kushal  from IIT Delhi and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch.

 You guys can ask me anything from hostel facilities to placements and much more!!! But before that a sneak peak at my college!

*About IIT Delhi:* *I*ndian *I*nstitute of *T*echnology *D*elhi is one of the seven Institutes of Technology created as centres of excellence for higher training, research and development in science, engineering and technology in India. Established as College of Engineering in 1961, the Institute was later declared an Institution of National Importance under the "Institutes of Technology (Amendment) Act, 1963" and was renamed "Indian Institute of Technology Delhi". It was then accorded the status of a deemed university with powers to decide its own academic policy, to conduct its own examinations, and to award its own degrees.

 HRH Prince Philip, the Duke of Edinburgh, laid the foundation stone of the Institute on January 27, 1959. The Institute was inaugurated by Prof.Humayun Kabir, the then Union Minister for Scientific Research and Cultural Affairs on August 21, 1961. The Institute buildings were formally opened by Dr.Zakir Hussain, the then President of India, on March 2, 1968.

*Affiliated University: * Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission 2012:* *The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme in IITs

*Ranking:* Top 5 Tech. Instt. in India

*Fee for 2012 session :*
One time payment:* INR 2500*Payable every semester: *INR 27035*Refundable caution deposit:* INR 4000*Total fees payable at the time of admission: *INR 33985*
*Branches & intakes:* *BTECH - Branches Offered*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical Engineering (Power)Engineering PhysicsMechanical EngineeringProduction and Industrial EngineeringTextile Technology
*DUAL Degree (Btech + Mtech)-*
B.Tech. and M.Tech. in Biochemical Engineering & BiotechnologyB.Tech. in Chemical Engineering and M.Tech in Process Engineering & DesignB.Tech. in Chemical Engineering and M.Tech in Computer Applications in Chemical EngineeringB.Tech. and M.Tech. in Computer Science & EngineeringB.Tech. in Electrical Engineering and M.Tech in Information & Communication Technology
*Cut Offs:* Opening Rank: 3 | Closing Rank: 2804

*Placements 2011-12:*
Highest Indian Salary package  Offered at IIT Delhi        : Rs 22lakhs
Highest overseas Salary package  Offered at IIT Delhi    : 1,00,000 USD per yearAverage Indian Salary package Offered at IIT Delhi        :  Rs 5.2lakhsAverage overseas Salary package Offered at IIT Delhi    : 35 K USD per yearLowest Indian Salary package Offered  at IIT Delhi          :  Rs 3 lakhsLowest overseas Salary package Offered  at IIT Delhi     : 30,000 USD per year
*Salary Details In past :

*1.The average salary for the years 2005 and 2006 was Rs 7,44,000.
 2.The average salary for the year 2006 and 2007  was Rs 8,57,000

*Campus Facilities:*

Hangout placesBanksPost OfficeInstitute Child care CenterRailway Reservation CounterInstitute HospitalPlaces Of WorshipHindi KakshSecurityInstitute
*Hostel Facilities:* The programmes offered at IIT Delhi are residential in nature. The student has to live in the campus till the completion of their course. The IIT Delhi offers hostel facility for both men and women students within the campus. Besides offering hostels other facilities including mess is also provided and students do not require rushing out side for fulfilling basic needs. The students are offered hostel facilities in the following Halls of Residence Hostels:
 
*For Boys*

Nilgiri HouseAravali HouseShivalik HouseKumaon HouseSatpura HouseZanskar HouseKarakoram HouseJwalamukhi HouseVindhyachal House
*For Girls*
Kailash HostelHimadri Hostel
*Other Accommodations*: Besides the hostels there are couple of localities besides IITD where single room, two room sets and rooms on sharing basis are rented out. At most of the places meals are served at door step in lieu of advance payment submitted at the nearby Dhabas/ Restaurants.

A monthly expenditure for a student with average standard of living, (middle class) hiring a single room set would be around 4500 to 5000 Rs/month.

*Address*: Indian Institute of Technology Delhi, Hauz Khas, New Delhi-110 016, INDIA

*Please ask queries I want to help  you all* 





  Similar Threads: MIT Pune 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, ranking, Fees, Hostels, Campus facilit NIE Mysore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels IT-BHU Varanasi 2012 Admission, CutOff, Placements, Fee Structure, Ranking, Hostels Gitam University 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels IIT Indore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels

----------


## ankitjotwani

i have got 1543 rank in jee-2012...do u think it would be better to opt for chemical in delhi/kanpur then going out for electrical in roorkee......most people told me to avoid chemical without giving a proper reason as to why...!! faculty says to stick on core branches....

----------


## Ashi rao

> i have got 1543 rank in jee-2012...do u think it would be better to opt for chemical in delhi/kanpur then going out for electrical in roorkee......most people told me to avoid chemical without giving a proper reason as to why...!! faculty says to stick on core branches....


hi ankit,
            it depends in which branch u r interested actually.......... don't go with others ok.......... if u r interested in chemical so go for chemical but if u r really confused so let me tel u if u want to do jobs in metro pols so electronics is far better then chemical but money point of view both are almost same.............. and your rank is very gud so think before opting any branch ok........... :):

----------


## plash

i have got AIR 1660. i wanted to know about B tech Engineering Physics and Dual Chemical engg.
what is the average n highest package for B Tech engg. physics? what type of companies can we expect?? how close this branch would be to electronics??

----------


## coolmayank1120

I live in Delhi and I do not wish to live in hostel. Is there a provision for the same?

----------

